

Switch to IPv6 and get rid of NAT? - leokun
http://serverfault.com/questions/251088/ipv6-the-end-of-nat

======
iancarroll
The one thing I hate is when people post duplicate questions on HN.

~~~
leokun
Was this submitted already? Sorry. :(

